# Half way through Mini scratch repaint - now what? Use a razor?



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

My mate asked me to have a bash at his Mini a it was keyed down the whole length of the quarter and door. So after the usual disclaimers around "if I stuff this up you were planning on getting it fixed anyway right?" I set to work...

Door before









Door/Quarter









Quarter-









This is the worst part of the scratch-









I decided to have a go at getting the most minor parts out with a little wet sanding but unfortunately, it became obvious it may need a little bit of paint to fill the mark-









Paint was applied with the finest brush that the artist store sold, and I was going carefully, but sadly it still looks as though it was applied by a chimpanzee. 

I think because it was really rather warm, the paint was drying just a touch too quickly, making it hard to just dab it in.

Sadly, even after a lot of careful wet sanding and polishing, the longest part of the scratch is still quite visible, but massively reduced-









There are a couple of small patches where I haven't quite managed to sand off the new paint, I was starting to get a bit nervous about how much clear coat was left. I was doing the sanding using just my fingertip and trying to apply directly to the new paint but it still seemed to catch the original paint.

Anyway, what I'm left with now are these two patches where the paint is much thicker as the scratch was quite deep-



















So, what's the best way to get the rest of the new paint removed?

a) Masking tape very, very close to the edge and then carefully wet sand

b) Use a paint razor? I'm really not familiar with these and have never used one before, it seems like it may be the best solution but wanted some advice on here.

If I get a paint razor, which one is best? I've seen someone on here was using some sort of titanium edged one, whereas the one linked below just seems to use regular Stanley blades?

http://www.frost.co.uk/run-razor.html

Any advice appreciated, I've got to tackle these last two bits next weekend and am bricking it quite frankly! Fortunately, my mate is well aware that this repair is experimental for me! :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheapest option is a razor, but unless you have experience I'd steer clear. 

Just sanding will cause you to go through the lacquer or give you nipples (not kidding!). 

I'd recommend a mirka shark blade. 

But first, you need to add more paint, I don't think you've added enough.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Great thanks, for £30 I'd hope that blade is bloody awesome lol. Is it really safe to do it by hand? The one I linked to has an adjustable case that very gradually brings the blade closer to the paint.

From watching Youtube videos however, this seems like it may be an unnecessary gimmick?





I think I'd tend to agree regarding it needing more paint, I was hoping to get enough coats on during the heat, but I have a funny feeling that when I go back, the paint will have sunk back. Will ask if he can drop round so I can apply more through the week


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd just use a Stanley blade, but like I said I would recommend it to an amateur. 

£30 for the mirka or near £50 for the festol.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, it sounds like it's all irrelevant as the car has taken a bus up the rear this evening and is probably a write off.

Owner not amused needless to say.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow he must be having a bad week. At least he won't need to worry about the scratch now.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I asked and apparently it's hit the o/s/r quarter as well as the trailgate so I guess the scratch is now very much irrelevant!


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

How much did you pay the bus driver.... :lol:



Cheers.


----------

